# Kingsbarn up for sale



## peaceandquiet1 (30 January 2015)

Anyone with £650 000 or so like to buy KB and try to make it a place to be proud of?


----------



## AnShanDan (30 January 2015)

Where is it advertised for sale? Just interested, as it could be a really great venue with the right people in charge.


----------



## AnShanDan (30 January 2015)

found it!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (30 January 2015)

Really hope someone buys it soon and gets it going. So much potential.


----------



## EventingMum (30 January 2015)

I agree, with some investment it could rival other show centres. That's a huge amount of stables to fill though! I imagine a house on site would be a first priority.


----------



## pixie (30 January 2015)

http://www.bairdlumsden.co.uk/p_Kingsbarn_Equestrian_Centre_Wester_Shieldhill


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 January 2015)

Who ever buys it will also have to do a hell of a lot to get over the stigma, bad feeling and bad press over the place!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 January 2015)

reckon it won't stay equestrian, not even sure the market is (or ever was) there in Scotland tbh. Shame.


----------



## EventingMum (30 January 2015)

When you see Morris and Ingliston I reckon there could be a market but who knows especially with the loss of the big arena at Gleneagles. I heard,years ago, that the then owner only build it so in future the land could be developed for housing - no idea if there was any truth in that.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (31 January 2015)

I got all excited when OH said we ve had a win on the lottery...£25 isn't gonna do it tho! It could be its too big to ever run successfully..maybe need one company to run a livery/training yard and another to run events/training. Theres tonights lottery I spose..


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (31 January 2015)

It needs a house on site I think. The facilities you see as a casual competitor are good but of course I have never seen behind the scenes. I really hope someone will revive it but suspect it will go for development.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (31 January 2015)

EventingMum said:



			When you see Morris and Ingliston I reckon there could be a market but who knows especially with the loss of the big arena at Gleneagles. I heard,years ago, that the then owner only build it so in future the land could be developed for housing - no idea if there was any truth in that.
		
Click to expand...

I was told that as well! Very difficult to make that pay I would think. Didn't Ingliston go through a period of not doing well? I am very out of touch with it all these days. 
I hope I am wrong, I went for lessons there when it first opened and it was fabulous for about a month but went downhill so fast.


----------



## EventingMum (31 January 2015)

Both Morris and Ingliston have (very) wealthy individuals behind them so how financially viable they are is probably questionable. Ingliston has many more things on site now as well: hotel, beauty salon, restaurant, conference rooms, wedding venue etc all of which get used for non horsey clients. Horse wise I've heard the number of shows has decreased as have the clinics with outside instructors but there are a massive number of liveries. If it makes a profit is anyones guess but the investment has been massive!


----------



## Jnhuk (1 July 2015)

Just seen a fb link and think it is now called Blue Ridge Equestrian centre

Anyone been yet?


----------



## measles (2 July 2015)

No but they have a FB page and recently had an open day. One of my clients told me last night that they are starting Thursday evening SJ there


----------

